# Pricing Question - cedar and linear / board feet



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I just bought some cedar. Once piece was an 8 foot length of cedar. It was listed as 2x8x8' Western Red Cedar, rough and knotty grade per PC $4.77/LF.

I paid $38.16 for the board which seemed like a lot. My understanding is that cedar prices are about $6/board foot based on an article I read in Fine Woodworking. Based on my calculation, I paid about $12/board foot.

This lumber yard is great so I am sure I am making a mistake, or the price I read for cedar is wrong.

Can someone benchmark the price for cedar for me? And let me know if I have a calculation mistake? 

Thanks!

Eric

2 X 8 X 8' WESTERN RED CEDAR / ROUGH / KNOTTY GRADE PER PC $4.77/LF


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

It looks like you paid $4.77/LF or per linear foot. 2 X 8 rough is kind of a weird measurement. Usually when you buy rough lumber it is measured in quarters. 8/4 = 2 inches. 2 X usually means surfaced lumber and is 1-3/4 inches thick. 

Show your work on the math. 

I can't benchmark cedar, but I have dealt with this company, and I think this is a good deal: http://www.walllumber.com/special/redhot.asp


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You paid for dimension cedar with a rough face. Price sounds about right. If the board was just a chunk of RS cedar, the price would be less.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

SeanStuart said:


> It looks like you paid $4.77/LF or per linear foot. 2 X 8 rough is kind of a weird measurement. Usually when you buy rough lumber it is measured in quarters. 8/4 = 2 inches. 2 X usually means surfaced lumber and is 1-3/4 inches thick.
> 
> Show your work on the math.
> 
> I can't benchmark cedar, but I have dealt with this company, and I think this is a good deal: http://www.walllumber.com/special/redhot.asp


As I understand it, to get to board feet I would multiply 8 foot x 8 inches x 2 inches and convert for units. That gets me to 2.67 board feet. At $6 / board foot that gets me to $16, which is half of what I paid. I am assuming the benchmark price I am using is wrong.

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

eric, 8"x8'x2' thick is actually 10.67 board feet. A board foot is 12"x12"x1"' or 1'x12"x1", so 8"=.67'x8'x2=10.67


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

The way I would do it is: 8 inches wide/12 = .67 feet wide times 8 feet long = 5.33.. times 2 inches thick = 10.67 board feet for $38.16 = $3.58 per board foot. 

You used a conversion factor of 48? Not sure where that is from. It is important to keep everything in the same units.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea, what he said^^: )


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

A 1"x8" board would yield 2/3 BF per linear foot so for a 2" x8" board that would be 1 and 1/3 BF per linear foot or a dollar cost of the price you paid per linear foot divided by 1.33.
Edited to correct cost per BF.
Tom


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you! I was multiplying by 2/4 but should have done 8/4.

Amazing how expensive lumber can be. Looks like the price is well within market. Thanks!


----------

